# Anyone know what this is for sure?



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

This goose was flyin with Canadas today. Farm goose mixed with a Canada??


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

Looks like a speck blue phase snow cross to me.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

looks like a snow/can. to me but the head kinda throws me for a loop


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

The farmer who's land we were hunting, thought it was a Gray Grouser/Canada mix. Not sure if i'm spelling it right.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

looks like a mutt :beer:


----------



## iowa2020 (Feb 25, 2005)

we got one that looked a lot like that in eastern iowa this fall. orangish feet and bill, white breast , and white wings. tan head and neck with canada markings.. somebody explain how to extract a pic out of my email and post it up here and i'll try to get it done


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I would say blue/speck if you look at the wings,tail,belly and bill those are all lesser snow/blue characteristics the rest looks like a young speck although it could be a canada whatever it is, it is defiantly cool 8) I know what I would do with it !


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

why can't people shoot normal geese  it looks mostly like a speck but thats just me thinking again.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

It's wing reminds me of a blue goose's wing..but i'm not sure what the other bird could be.. maybe it is 4 different birds.. who knows :-?


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I've lurked on this one, but I'd bet my dough on this bird being half Canada and half Farm goose. I don't see any traits that look to be anything but Canada/Domestic. Hybrids show traits from both progenitors. If there was anything else in there you would see some sign. The clincher should be, how did it taste? Those farm geese sure are tastey. Still cool. A hybrid is a hybrid and it's uncommon to get one.


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Got one almost the same a few weeks ago except it had a white head like a snow, besides that everything else was the same.


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

iowa2020 said:


> we got one that looked a lot like that in eastern iowa this fall. orangish feet and bill, white breast , and white wings. tan head and neck with canada markings.. somebody explain how to extract a pic out of my email and post it up here and i'll try to get it done


Hey iowa2020, this is how I posted my pics here.
Open an account at www.photobucket.com , upload your pictures, and insert the img right into your post. It will look like this:








Just copy and paste.


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

the Bender said:


> The clincher should be, how did it taste? Those farm geese sure are tastey.


It tasted very good. I kicked around the idea of putting it on the wall, but the farmer said he sees a few of them every year.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I would ay Speck/Blue


----------



## deadeye_youth (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks like everyone in you group took a shot at it lol.


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

looks like dinner to me.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

deadeye_youth said:


> Looks like everyone in you group took a shot at it lol.


I took a shot at it but seen it was a ugly goose so went to the next canada. I dont want no ugly goose. :lol:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

It looks like a honker got a little friendly with a farm goose to me. :wink:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

looks like a seagull and a blue...................weird combo eh?


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

Last year we shot two young of the year speks that looked just like that My guesst is that is what it is sorry no cross.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Specks don't get that big. Looks like a canada with a speck to me.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

It is definitly a Speck / Canada cross breed .... I shot one like this about two years ago. Sent me for a loop to :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

canadian crossed with a speckle belly! acutally maybe it should be called a "(HELLOFAMOUNT)" awesome bird man!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with Green Head down, I have seen immature specks that look almost identical to that.








These are photos of juvy specks, the first one is a little young and the second one is a little small, but I hope you get the point









You can even see on the second photo that the bird is starting to get the trademark specklebelly white around the beak. The tail looks just like a specks too.


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

It looks like a spec. But look again at the wings. If your saying you have shot specs with wings like that, you lying. Its' got some blue goose in its' blood.

Cool goose though. did it make it to the wall! Any hybrid is a trophy to me.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its too big to be a juvy speck.


----------



## norvegian goosehunter (Sep 1, 2005)

Its a young healthy greylag goose. 100% sure


----------



## norvegian goosehunter (Sep 1, 2005)

(ANSER ANSER).


----------



## hutchwhacker (Apr 26, 2005)

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/s ... anser.html


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I am going to say it's a Graylag....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep it's a graylag. Crazy stuff! He took a left turn with Bugs Bunny at Albuquerque and ended up in St. Louis! Wholly cow.... I wonder how often those are shot in North America and someone just figures they shot a juvy spec!

Ryan

.


----------



## norvegian goosehunter (Sep 1, 2005)

greylag is what we mostly hunt here in Norway, but within next month we WILL get the H5N1. Germany, Denmark and Sweeden got it 1 month ago. The migration has started and its not looking good    
Some people belive the east Russian greylag is the one that will bring H5N1 to USA.
Disaster!


----------

